# I need Help!!



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, no smart-allec comments about the title (especially you ryan). 

So basically, heres the story:

It all started when Kate brought in her rats, Chino and Splodge. 
She let me hold them and I absolutely fell in love. 
Then I went to my Mums friends house to hold their rats, once again, amazing. 

Then today I went to Petcity, got a couple of rats, however, they look exactly like Splodge, feeding my snakes is getting harder and harder for me because I love rats alot. What should I do!!??


Cheers, 
-Jordo


----------



## 50pence (Nov 9, 2009)

They are only rats


----------



## ravan (Nov 9, 2009)

feed them chicken?


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 9, 2009)

Now repeat after me - Rats is food not friends....


----------



## diprotodon (Nov 9, 2009)

Buy rodents pre killed and frozen and then keep some rats as pets


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 9, 2009)

Buy frozen ones.....they don't look cute!


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 9, 2009)

diprotodon said:


> buy rodents pre killed and frozen and then keep some rats as pets



agreed


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 9, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Buy frozen ones.....they don't look cute!



ABSOLUTELY AGREED! Hope you don't feed live??????


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 9, 2009)

gee thanks for the special mention if you ment me, as said, buy frozen, they are ugly looking, or maybe toughen up  girls are ment to think rats are gross


----------



## bredli-sli (Nov 9, 2009)

sell your snakes then? every things gotta eeat daarling its nature


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2009)

I do buy frozen ones, and this afternoon and there was a tear in my eye :O
I'm not allowed any pet ones, (too many animals, reptiles don't count).

Ivonavich: I can't do it!!

Yes Ryan, I meant you, you're a serial smartallec. 

I would never feed live, I know the consequences of it and I just don't have it in me.

I understand everythings gotta eat, but for some reason I'm only just being able to handle feeding dead rats to my snakes. I'd never sell the snakes, I love them waaaay too much, which is why I'm asking for help.

Yeah Ryan, well, girls aren't meant to like snakes either, but I guess we can't all be perfectly normal.


----------



## Sel (Nov 9, 2009)

Lambs are cute too...but you eat them dont you ?


----------



## Tristan (Nov 9, 2009)

feed cute little baby bunnies to your snakes instead ones like this 

http://lightheartedlibrarian.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/baby-bunny.jpghttp://lightheartedlibrarian.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/baby-bunny.jpg








actually the first one in the top link is so cute i don't think i could feed that one, until it got older and lost its cutelittleness


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 9, 2009)

I got 3 rats as breeders for my snake food..... (Got CO2 ready to go)...... But you know I won't be able to do the deed when it comes to euthing the babies. The rats are pets, but I won't get attached to their babies and I'll get hubby to euth them, I'm way to sooky to do it and he's already been told that I don't want to be there when he does it either lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2009)

My snakes are too small to eat bunnies unfortunately, and chickens (perhaps the big one could take one down, but it would be a massive meal for him).


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 9, 2009)

gee that rabbit is cute as, I love rabbits, but still have shot like 16 of them including cuter babys then that :lol: and thanks, I am proud of being a "serial smart alec" feels great been told of by someone younger then me


----------



## bredli-sli (Nov 9, 2009)

also, if you feed to many chickens they gett hooked on them, being natural bird eaters.......


----------



## webcol (Nov 9, 2009)

dress the rats like hitler. then you will kill them


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2009)

Why would I dress a rat as hitler? :?


----------



## wranga (Nov 9, 2009)

there only rats. your snakes need to eat. if your having trouble feeding them then you need to think if keeping snakes is really for you


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 9, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Why would I dress a rat as hitler? :?


 
makes them hated, everyone hates hitler so if the mouse looks like hitler everyone will hate it and kill it???

if you can't feed snakes rats, try mice, if you cant feed them, sell them and get a gecko or a beardie, they are cute and very entertaining..... hope you dont like insects.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 9, 2009)

ill come kill em for ya...btw...Pet city is poo...i only go there to get a kabana hotdog from the nice couple outside lol


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe feed them frozen rodents so you dont get that attachment....but I do understand I couldnt feed off live rabbits...but frozen rabbits I can because to me they are just like the steak I defrosted for dinner.


Marc


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 9, 2009)

I spoke to some people about it and apparently it is a "phase" , and after about 1000 rats I won't care


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 9, 2009)

True for some I guess...you will work it out in end.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 9, 2009)

How about guinea pigs 

??? Can you feed a snake baby chickens or quails ??? Curious, (PS: I have beardies, not snakes)


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 9, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> girls aren't meant to like snakes either.


 
all girls love snakes...
as chopper would say, "eat a cup of concreate and toughen the **** up" or feeed them a different animal


Will


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

willia! it's only a poor child, don't corrupt her


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 9, 2009)

Snakes has gotta eat, gal! You're going to have to think this one through yourself, there is no easy answer. If people had to kill the animals they feed to their dogs and cats (or themselves) there would be fewer owners of these animals. I feel if you can't humanely kill the animal yourself then you're living in a fantasy and need to find your solution, wherever it may lie. Just don't hide from the truth of the matter- snakes has gotta eat, gal!

It is possible to respect the prey and predator at the same time, just takes a bit of clever paradox-embracing. Like most of life's big questions.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 10, 2009)

antaresia_boy said:


> willia! it's only a poor child, don't corrupt her


 Will and I are about the same age ^_^


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 10, 2009)

Just an update, I found a solution, just suck it up pretty much, I've been researching rats last night and honestly, they're not as great as I thought they were


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe you need to read the "Rats of Nimh"? Rats are awesome animals. Don't think less of them just because you need to feed the to your snakes. I have some pet chickens, one of them is called Einstein and I love her (non-biblically). So does that stop me from eating chicken? Nope, I killed and ate her brothers recently.


----------



## ravan (Nov 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> all girls love snakes...
> as chopper would say, "eat a cup of concreate and toughen the **** up" or feeed them a different animal
> 
> 
> Will



*cough* i think it's harden the **** up... >.>
and rats are vermin, they carry the plague, chew your toes off, etc.
lol.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Or if worse comes to worsts, feed mice..they lose their cuteness after you smell them. Even the bubby ones we feed our youngest tiger snake do.

I struggled with it a bit at first too, not so much in terms of them being cute etc (I didn't like rats at all as pets until I met my fiance) but more so in terms of eww gross its a rat and its dead and I have to touch it lol.

I got used to it, I think nothing of feeding our snakes and the croc rats and mice now because I know its sustaining them and they have to eat to live. It really gets alot easier once you start thinking of it that way.


----------

